# I need to router a circle



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I need to router a circle with my porter cable 690. Do I need to buy a jig or are they easy to make?

Thanks

KR


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*coicles*

Depending on the size of the circle you need to rout, you can make your own jig, or buy a commercially-made one. Plans for large-circle shop-made jigs are available from various sources online. For really small circles, a template and guide bushing may be easier to use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI KR

You can make one easy , just pop off the black sub base off the router you now have a pattern ,drop in on some 1/4" MDF/plastic/ etc. it can be any size you want it to be,( 8" x 14" works well) draw a line right down the center of the board,put your plate on a draw the center hole and the mounting holes than mark the center with a cross line about 6" from the center hole, this is your MASTER indexing mark, than drill out the center hole (1" dia.or what every) and drill the mounting holes and counter sink them screw the new board to the router you are now set to use it,,,mark the board where you want the pivot point,drill a 1/16" hole for a finish nail and tack it to the project board, this is a very quick one and it will not be you last I'm sure..

OR
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11854-circle-jig.html
===========



Kelly Rittgers said:


> I need to router a circle with my porter cable 690. Do I need to buy a jig or are they easy to make?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KR


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR
Your Welcome 

One more note, if you have a edge guide for your router it also makes a quick cir.jig, just drill a hole in the plate for a pivot pin, pop it in your router, clamps the the round bars in place and cut the cir out.. 

======



Kelly Rittgers said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> KR


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> I need to router a circle with my porter cable 690. Do I need to buy a jig or are they easy to make?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KR


I don't of course know your skill level but here is a zip file showing how I made a very simple circle routing jig.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Harry, I can't seem to open that file. Do you know how?

KR


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> Harry, I can't seem to open that file. Do you know how?
> 
> KR


I can't seem to either. Says "destination file cannot be reached" :'(


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope, sorry Harry but the files are hosed.


----------



## misterboo (Aug 25, 2007)

Just downloaded and opened fine here. PKZip and Firefox.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Couldn't open the file either Harry - I'm on a Mac.

As to the circle jig - I made one during the weekend out of 6.5mm MDF - it was easy. One good tip - mark the exact centre of where the collet will be located, then measure 200mm (and mark the spot)up the 'arm' of the jig from this point, BEFORE cutting the hole through which the router bit will protrude. This will allow you to cut circles of a certain radius, as you'll have an exact distance (in this case, 200mm) from the centre of the router bit. Don't forget to allow for the offset, created by the diameter of the bit doing the cutting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matt

Winzip for MAC machine. ▼

Download page

=========



matt1710 said:


> Couldn't open the file either Harry - I'm on a Mac.
> 
> As to the circle jig - I made one during the weekend out of 6.5mm MDF - it was easy. One good tip - mark the exact centre of where the collet will be located, then measure 200mm (and mark the spot)up the 'arm' of the jig from this point, BEFORE cutting the hole through which the router bit will protrude. This will allow you to cut circles of a certain radius, as you'll have an exact distance (in this case, 200mm) from the centre of the router bit. Don't forget to allow for the offset, created by the diameter of the bit doing the cutting.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,

I cant open either.

comes back with a 'unknown compression method' error.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Bob, however the Mac OS has built-in decompression capability, and I don't normally have issues decompressing .zip files. I think there may be an issue with Harry's file, depending on the utility used to decompress it.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

probably a stupid question, but do I need a plunge router to use the circle jig I hope to make?

KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

yes and no , the plunge router makes it easy but a fix base will do the job also, but you should use a plunge type bit..

==========




Kelly Rittgers said:


> probably a stupid question, but do I need a plunge router to use the circle jig I hope to make?
> 
> KR


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matt

That may be I'm almost sure he use WinZIp to zip it up..

I just unzipped it for kicks and it worked just fine..

See Below
=======





matt1710 said:


> Thanks for the tip Bob, however the Mac OS has built-in decompression capability, and I don't normally have issues decompressing .zip files. I think there may be an issue with Harry's file, depending on the utility used to decompress it.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

hum.. plunge type bit. What is that?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's just some of them

MLCS Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits
MLCS solid carbide router bits

===========



Kelly Rittgers said:


> hum.. plunge type bit. What is that?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> hum.. plunge type bit. What is that?


Hi Kelly

Bits normally cut on the vertical face, but the plunge ones cut with the end, too.

HTH

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, I use a legit copy of Winzip and I just gave a single left click on the file, it downloaded into my computer where I double clicked and all the photos opened. Have all the previous zip files opened ok, no one has mentioned it before.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Yep, I use a legit copy of Winzip and I just gave a single left click on the file, it downloaded into my computer where I double clicked and all the photos opened. Have all the previous zip files opened ok, no one has mentioned it before.


I've just realised what the problem was, my Winzip had defaulted to "zipx" which possibly some members don't have so I've changed the settings and re-done the file so the first two old ones AND the new one should open ok. Please let me know.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks. Have a nice turkey day.

KR


----------



## oldbilbo (Nov 10, 2008)

*Newbie insight*

I've been a 'lurker' here for some time, but now seek to contribute more... Well, some qs. at least.

I'm currently making up a double pair of bi-fold doors in redirected solid beech block material about 28mm x 1700mm x 1400mm overall. I'll want to cut circular holes in each ~350mm half-door to let in glass plates, as 'lights', for the transmission of light.

I note I can use a radius arm and pin, or I can make up a template. Given the thickness/weight of the material, which method would the team prefer?

Once those holes are routed out, I'll also rout a 'land' for the glass plate to sit on, and be glued in place. What sort of width of land/cutter-bit ( bearing follower ) should I attempt with a handheld router? My Hitachi TR8 is convenient, but does it have enough 'grunt'?

:thank_you2:

#1


----------



## Cuzzi (Nov 26, 2010)

I seem to have the same problem.


----------



## Barreller (Jun 1, 2009)

I would route the rebate first using a router compass (or Harry's splendid home made one) and then almost right through - maybe in several cuts. Then I would remove the very thin remainder with a sharp hand tool. This way you don't need to drive a pin through or damage the (sacrificial) bench top.

Steve


----------

